# ni per rita! (frustració)



## Mph redux

Aquesta expressió l'he sentida a dir a la meva família, d'Osona. 
No tinc ni idea d'on ve, és súper curiosa...

Exemple: el cotxe s'ha espatllat "he mirat l'oli, el carburador però no _tira_ *ni per rita!*"

Ho havíeu sentit mai?
M'encantaria saber-ne l'origen !
A veure si hi ha algú que em pugui ajudar...

gràcies!
mph


----------



## Mph redux

Ara que hi penso...
segur que té alguna relació amb Santa Rita! la patrona dels impossibles! 
M'imagino que tindrà a veure sobre el fet de posar una espelma a Santa Rita...
què en penseu?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Doncs, no ho havia sentit mai, però té molt de sentit que estigui relacionat la patrona dels impossibles...
Sobre Santa Rita jo només he sentit això de 'Santa Rita, Rita, lo que se da, no se quita '


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sempre planteges qüestions molt interessants i curioses, Mph. Jo sóc molt vulgar i, en casos com el que descrius, faig servir la frase castellana (amb accent català) "Ni a tiros". No sé si m'equivoco, però diria que, des de fa uns anys, aquesta és la forma d'expressió més comuna en aquestes circumstàncies.

Pel que fa al nom de Rita, subscric el que intueixes i el que diu la Laia. I tot just ara em ve al cap que hi ha una cançó del Sgt. Pepper's dels Beatles anomenada _Lovely Rita_, que és una soltera, possiblement amb tendències sàfiques, que viu amb les seves germanes i fa la seva. Qui canta a aquesta Rita (en aquest cas McCartney -no comments...-) mostra una actitud estoica, perquè, tot i desitjar-la, entén que mai no l'aconseguirà, aquesta Rita.


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pel que fa al nom de Rita, subscric el que intueixes i el que diu la Laia. I tot just ara em ve al cap que hi ha una cançó del Sgt. Pepper's dels Beatles anomenada _Lovely Rita_, que és una soltera, possiblement amb tendències sàfiques, que viu amb les seves germanes i fa la seva. Qui canta a aquesta Rita (en aquest cas McCartney -no comments...-) mostra una actitud estoica, perquè, tot i desitjar-la, entén que mai no l'aconseguirà, aquesta Rita.


ja ja 
això de la cançó, pel que he llegit, ve d'una multa de trànsit que una noia-policia li va posar a en Paul i ell li va dedicar aquesta cançó...curiosament la va batejar amb el nom de Rita. 
Segons les meves fonts, Rita a Anglaterra no és la patrona dels impossibles, és Jude...però no n'estic segur al 100%


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> ja ja
> això de la cançó, pel que he llegit, ve d'una multa de trànsit que una noia-policia li va posar a en Paul i ell li va dedicar aquesta cançó...curiosament la va batejar amb el nom de Rita.
> Segons les meves fonts, Rita a Anglaterra no és la patrona dels impossibles, és Jude...però no n'estic segur al 100%


 
Sí, la meter maid... Era una interpretació una mica agosarada... I admit... 

Per cert, que el Sgt. Pepper's és gairebé tan bo com el "nostrat" Taxi!!!


----------



## Lumia

Mph redux said:


> ja ja
> Segons les meves fonts, Rita a Anglaterra no és la patrona dels impossibles, és Jude...però no n'estic segur al 100%


 
Confirmo que sant Judes Tadeu és el patró de les causes perdudes a Anglaterra i a Irlanda (i suposo que al País de Gal·les i a Escòcia, també, però no ho puc confirmar de primera mà). A Catalunya també se li té devoció per a aquesta funció, però santa Rita guanya per golejada en aquest sentit (i al barri del Raval, sense cap discussió  ).


----------



## chics

:-S però em sembla que les "funcions" dels sants no depenen dels països sinó del seu nom, altra cosa és que en cada lloc un sigui més conegut que l'altre. En el cas de la cançó dels Beatles, potser com ja en teníen una, amb Jude (_eh, Jude, don't be afraid_...), i a més, ara que penso, és un nom de tiu! I per parlar de la Rita havia de cercar un noi de noia, no? Deu ser la numero dos, allà, com el Judes al Raval. Què en penses, Lumia? (hi, hi...)


----------

